# Tonz Of Carp



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Drove down into brushy fork today and there were hundreds of carp along the banks spawning there were so many u could catch them in nets from the bank..thinking about going down there tomorrow and wetin a line..i dont fish for carp that much but would like to get into it,any ideas on the best bait to use???


----------



## botts2k6 (Jun 2, 2008)

any cutbait works awesome...catch a bluegill and cut urself off a chunk about the size of a half dollar,or my fav for cats n carps is doughball....get urself some freezer bags and fill it half way with flour....add a couple packets of red koolaid or red jello mix and some water and mix it with ur hands untill its like dough...optional add some corn,and just ball it up around ur hook...i caught 10 cats last week,but no luck with the carp...have fun and keep that line tight


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

thanks for the tips ive heard of the doughballs but never really tryed them..i just might have too now!!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

An easy way to start is sweet corn on a small hook (size 4-8 baitholder) with a 8-10 inch leader to a swivel and a 1/2oz to 2oz egg sinker above the swivel. Fish this on the bottom with an open bail or very loose drag and wait for the fish to take off. If you are fishing close to the bank or have a way to get some freebies near your hookbait, try taking a few extra cans along with you. Put out a couple handfuls in the beginning and then a small handful after every couple fish to keep them in the area.

Don't be surprised if the fish aren't biting. They are probably spawning and most won't be interested in what your have to offer


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

when do they quit spawning, i need my carp fix.....lol...........Mike


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Depends on the body of water and how fast it warms up. Places like Buckeye lake warm faster, so the spawn is over and done with when carp in other bodies of water are just starting to spawn. 

The little males will start feeding first, you might pickup a larger female in the mix.


----------

